

ReText - Markdown editor for Ubuntu - rk0567
http://sourceforge.net/projects/retext/

======
buster
Note, that retext also supports restructured text (which is imo the superior
markup language).

~~~
CraigJPerry
Yip. rst is well supported on GitHub e.g. you can use README.rst in your
projects rather than README.md which i didn't know until recently.

Makes including readme text in python packages for display on PyPI super
convenient, in setup.py:

    
    
        """A silly setup.py example"""
    
        from setuptools import setup
        from os.path import dirname, join
        
        THIS_DIR = dirname(__name__)
        README = open(join(THIS_DIR, "README.rst")).read()
        
        setup(
            name ...,
            description=__doc__,  # """A silly setu...
            long_description=README
        )

~~~
buster
Cool, i didn't know that! I always thought how much i would like to use rst
instead of md, nice :)

------
droelf
If you want to try an alternative, you could give uberwriter a shot, which I
made for an appshowdown not too long ago.

[http://uberwriter.wolfvollprecht.de](http://uberwriter.wolfvollprecht.de)

There is a paid version in the software center, however it's GPL-3 licensed
and free from my ppa.

~~~
smacktoward
I use Uberwriter and love it! It is definitely worth a look if you're looking
for a product like this.

------
SoapSeller
"for Ubuntu"? really?

~~~
Nux
Sad, but true.

ReText README file clearly states "ReText is written in Python language and
works on Linux and other POSIX-compatible platforms." I expect this to work
wherever Python and Qt run, maybe even Cygwin.

~~~
HunOL
Title is misleading. Since when ubuntu is the only linux distro?

------
richo
People still host things on sourceforge? Most user hostile UI ever.

~~~
girvo
Amazing bandwidth though.

~~~
tomsthumb
They also do package/binary hosting as well. There are whispers in the
grapevine that github may do this soon too, which would be _fantastic_.

~~~
judofyr
You can upload binaries to releases on GitHub:
[https://github.com/Atarity/Lightpack/releases/tag/5.10.4](https://github.com/Atarity/Lightpack/releases/tag/5.10.4)

~~~
Blahah
The reason sourceforge is preferred by some people for binary hosting is that
you get download stats. People want to know their impact. I think GitHub would
really drive sourceforge out of business if they started offering this.

~~~
insertnickname
Sourceforge is already driving Sourceforge out of business.

------
shared4you
The README says:

    
    
         we recommend using version (Python) 3.2 or higher
    

It _requires_ Python >= 3.2. It didn't run on my Ubuntu machine which has
default 2.7

And it doesn't support tables or code syntax highlighting. [Of course, I know
they aren't part of the original Markdown].

~~~
lvillani
Ubuntu 12.04 ships with Python 3.2.3, IIRC the 'python3' executable is
installed by default (even though the default installation may lack some third
party modules).

------
intull
It might also be worth mentioning haroopad -
[http://pad.haroopress.com/](http://pad.haroopress.com/)

~~~
johnbellone
Wow, I didn't know about this, but its awesome. Thanks for the link!

------
JeremyMorgan
I've been using this for a while (at least a year or so) and it's by far my
favorite markdown editor. I love the side by side panes (code + preview) and
the ease of use. It stays out of my way while I write.

I write Markdown for my blog and depending on what I'm doing, I like to write
while I'm doing it, (to verify each step of a tutorial) which means I had to
find a MD editor for 3 platforms (Windows, OSX, Linux). This one is by far the
easiest, most reliable offering out of the three. The side by side preview is
great.

I've used Uberwriter too, which would be great for a different kind of
writing. Since I'm usually going through some steps of a tutorial I use a lot
of images and code markup and it doesn't really handle this well. If I were
writing a novel or article however Uberwriter works pretty great for that.

------
babby
Why not invest in cross platform for such a simple app?

[http://pad.haroopress.com/](http://pad.haroopress.com/) \- Not sure if open
source
[https://github.com/bianchimro/markgiu](https://github.com/bianchimro/markgiu)
\- last updated 7month ago
[https://github.com/danielking/docular](https://github.com/danielking/docular)
\- last updated 9 months ago

These are node-webkit editors, as an easy-to-contribute example.

------
rhythmvs
If you’re looking for a dedicated Markdown editor on Linux, maybe you’ll find
something on my curated list, e.g. [https://github.com/rhythmus/markdown-
resources/blob/master/m...](https://github.com/rhythmus/markdown-
resources/blob/master/markdown-apps.yml#L151)

Also see discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6969897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6969897)

------
StavrosK
Looks very nice, it resembles mdCharm, which I really like. I will try it out
now, thank you.

------
yan
For a similar, great markdown editor for OS X, check out:
[http://mouapp.com/](http://mouapp.com/)

------
smonff
Do you know if something like ReText existe for Android ?

------
chmike
Wat else ? It's free! But this is no big deal for Ubuntu users. ;)

